

Marissa Mayer's life as a working mom has nothing to do with you - dsr12
http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/30/attention-women-marissa-mayers-life-as-a-working-mom-has-nothing-to-do-with-you/

======
dennisgorelik
Unexpected quote from Marissa, mentioning "God":

[http://lifeinc.today.com/_news/2012/11/28/15509672-for-
maris...](http://lifeinc.today.com/_news/2012/11/28/15509672-for-marissa-
mayer-its-god-family-and-yahoo)

"For me, it's God, family, and Yahoo, in that order."

